# Vegetarians



## Classic Beauty (Jan 18, 2006)

Is anyone here a vegetarian?

I am.  I dont eat any meat, just eggs and dairy.  I started in June of 2005.


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Jan 18, 2006)

I am! I've been a complete vegetarian for almost two years now...I started when I was 14 years old. No meat, just eggs and dairy.


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 18, 2006)

I am as well!  I've been a vegetarian for almost ten years: no meat or fish, just eggs and dairy also.


----------



## pucci (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes, I'm a vegetarian, have been for 4 years. i don't eat any meat.


----------



## bozica (Jan 19, 2006)

I am, have been for 11 years or so. I don't see myself eating meat ever again.


----------



## Pushpa (Jan 19, 2006)

i admire all of u i am a horrible hindu i eat it all...i tried it for a year but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i couldn't do it i am weak


----------



## msthrope (Jan 19, 2006)

i've been a complete vegetarian since 1994.  i was actually a vegan from 1994 until early last year when i decided i should start eating some dairy now and again because i had two breaks in a very short time and my mom has osteo.  even with lactaid though, dairy makes me crazy sick still; so i'm pretty close to vegan even now.


----------



## jeannette (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm an aspiring vegetarian; though I no longer eat red meat, I still eat seafood. I'm trying to gradually cut down the amount of meat I eat.


----------



## cyens (Jan 20, 2006)

im not LOL


----------



## Chelly (Jan 21, 2006)

im probably the furthest thing from a vegetarian lol BuT i am curious - why is it that those who are vegitarians - are so? is it for health reason? religious beliefs?


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 11, 2006)

I am...I dont eat red meat or chicken...i do eat fish though and dairy products..which would make me a pesco-lacto vegetarian..


----------



## orodwen (Feb 11, 2006)

there are some great calcium sources in vegetables, msthrope.  were you not getting enough from them? 

btw, i'm an omnivore & am using all my teeth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i follow what my body tells me to eat.  i go through stints of eating a vegetarian diet but i'm don't consider myself one at all.  for example, when i broke my ankle, i lived off of cauliflower & milk. i craved it & it tasted like the best stuff in the world to me. in a nutshell, that's what my body told me to eat.  on the flip side, when i was in bed for a month due to pneumonia i craved beef so that's what i ate.  the thing is, normally, i don't eat beef & have difficulty digesting it but when i had pneumonia i had none of those issues.  apparently, there were things in beef i needed that i couldn't get elsewhere. am i rambling again? 8^) anyway, right now i have a cold or flu or something like that at the moment & i have no particular cravings but i've been eating a lot less.  i made a pot of chicken soup (prepared for this being a cold) & lived off it if, morning & night, for 2 days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IF i were to go completely vegetarian i'd definitely focus on all asian cuisines for creating meals (from india, through SE asia, across china & into japan.)


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been one since 1986 and im still going strong


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 14, 2006)

I was born a vegetarian. Actually, a vegan. I only started eating dairy when I was around 4 or 5. I'm now 25 and have still never really eaten meat. (by accident twice - and i got REALLY sick from it)


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_im probably the furthest thing from a vegetarian lol BuT i am curious - why is it that those who are vegitarians - are so? is it for health reason? religious beliefs?_

 

Well, my mom (and dad) were hippies. So I attribute them raising me as a vegan/vegatarian to that. But now that I'm old enough to make my own choices, I don't because IMO it's cruel. I don't judge other people for eating it, but when I see a steak, or even little bits of chicken, all I see is the animal, not food. I realize that it is completely natural for animals to eat each other for survival and I understand that cave people did that way back when to survive. However, now, I feel it's unnecessary for human beings to do so, especially with the way our society functions and feeds itself. If you live in a remote part of the world and that's how you feed your family - by hunting the animal _yourself_, I have no problem with it. But we raise animals to then kill for food without a second thought about the quality of their lives. Most cows/pigs/chickens do NOT live a very happy, or healthy life. Take Veal. Baby calves are caged up in crates not much bigger than they are to limit their movement so their meat, when eaten is tender. And they're killed when they're just babies. That's just one example. And dairy too. Unless you buy free range, non-fertalized eggs, you can be sure that the chickens are given hormones to mass produce eggs and that's their entire life. They're forced to lay egg after egg after egg and eventually are killed for their own meat. 

I don't know. I could go on and on and on with this topic. All I know is that I was raised to respect every living thing - whether it be an ant, a tree or a cow and if I was ever going to eat meat, I would have to kill the animal myself - so that it's "fair" in my eyes. And even then, I could never bring myself to take another's life.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Well, my mom (and dad) were hippies. So I attribute them raising me as a vegan/vegatarian to that. But now that I'm old enough to make my own choices, I don't because IMO it's cruel. I don't judge other people for eating it, but when I see a steak, or even little bits of chicken, all I see is the animal, not food. I realize that it is completely natural for animals to eat each other for survival and I understand that cave people did that way back when to survive. However, now, I feel it's unnecessary for human beings to do so, especially with the way our society functions and feeds itself. If you live in a remote part of the world and that's how you feed your family - by hunting the animal yourself, I have no problem with it. But we raise animals to then kill for food without a second thought about the quality of their lives. Most cows/pigs/chickens do NOT live a very happy, or healthy life. Take Veal. Baby calves are caged up in crates not much bigger than they are to limit their movement so their meat, when eaten is tender. And they're killed when they're just babies. That's just one example. And dairy too. Unless you buy free range, non-fertalized eggs, you can be sure that the chickens are given hormones to mass produce eggs and that's their entire life. They're forced to lay egg after egg after egg and eventually are killed for their own meat. 

I don't know. I could go on and on and on with this topic. All I know is that I was raised to respect every living thing - whether it be an ant, a tree or a cow and if I was ever going to eat meat, I would have to kill the animal myself - so that it's "fair" in my eyes. And even then, I could never bring myself to take another's life._

 

I agree %100 with you. That's my reason too.


----------



## naynaykilla (Feb 15, 2006)

I was considering it but people tell me that you can have serious vitamin definiciencies esp in vitamin k and iron, is that true?


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 15, 2006)

As I stated I have been one for over 20 years and feel great. I'm sure if you ate only dougnuts and french fries (both vegetarian) you wouldn't feel all that great and could miss out on some important vitamin but if you eat well you will be just fine. If you think about it millions of people die every year from eating bad foods from things like heartattacks and strokes and that should be a bigger concern than anything else. Check out some of these sites for more info on going veggie.

http://www.famousveggie.com
http://www.vrg.org/index.htm

This is if you are interested in veganism (no dairy or eggs)
http://www.veganhealth.org/articles/meals

And feel free to ask me if you have any more questions. I'm sure SonRisa can help you as well


----------



## jeannette (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_im probably the furthest thing from a vegetarian lol BuT i am curious - why is it that those who are vegitarians - are so? is it for health reason? religious beliefs?_

 
I love animals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Being with my pet (or rather, animal companion!) made me appreciate animals a lot better...I was very surprised by the level of emotions they actually have.


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 16, 2006)

My reason is along the lines of what Risa said, which is that since I can survive and eat a healthy diet without killing a living being, I don't eat meat.  It is partially a religious reason as well, because I believe if it's possible to survive without hurting another, human or animal, it's my responsibility to do so.  I find much of the meat industry cruel and wasteful, in that many animals are killed for certain parts of them for consumption, and the rest is thrown away.  In Tibet, for instance, food is scarce, and the Tibetan Buddhists are very much against killing of any kind, however one of the few food sources available to them is yak meat.  As a result, they do eat yak, but they don't waste any of the animal, they use all the meat, the skin, even the bones so that nothing goes to waste (many other indigenous cultures do this as well, but Tibet was the first place that came to mind).  I have a profound respect for that, and since I do have a multitude of non-meat sources of food available to me, I eat those.


----------



## pucci (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Well, my mom (and dad) were hippies. So I attribute them raising me as a vegan/vegatarian to that._

 
I've always thought if I was to have a child I'd want to raise it as a vegetarian, like I am. My husband isn't veggo and thinks that it's unfair to put my beliefs onto my child at the risk of it's health. I think it is possible to do so, without risk. Did your parents find it hard to fulfil you nutritionally with a vegan diet?


----------



## TipTopTap (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi I'm Vegan! *Waves* that means so fish, eggs, dairy, meat, honey, or anything else that comes from an animal.  I've been vegan for almost 2yrs and lost 50 pounds.


----------



## inbigtrouble (Mar 13, 2006)

Yep, I am an ovo-pesco vegetarian.  I went veggie when I was 15 and that lasted for 8 years (no fish then, either).  I just "renewed" my commitment to being a veggie last week.   For the past 6 years or so, I have allowed myself to eat meat when going out for meals.  The bf is a strict veggie and we live together, so I never buy meat to fix at home, anyway.  But, all that said, it feels good to be "on the wagon" again, so to speak.

I think that when I have kids, I will raise them as veggies at home, but I will let them try meat if they want to when they are eating in other settings.

ETA:  When I was younger and originally went vegetarian, it was all about animal rights.  Now that I am older, it is much more about health and sustainable agriculture/resources.  I can't stand that thought of putting all of those hormones and antibiotics and god knows what else into my body.  To me, it seems like almost certainly a recipe for serious illness.  Additionally, there are the aspects such as the huge amounts of energy and water that go into producing meat.  We certainly live in a world where we need to conserve as much non-renewable energy/resources as possible.


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm a Vegi too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think it's been about 16 years now. My husband eats meat though and we have a little boy who is starting to like it. But he does love his soy milk, tofu, beans and rice and vegi corn dogs!


----------



## hera (Mar 13, 2006)

I've been a vegetarian for7 years and still going strong. It's not hard at all anymore and now there are lots of meat substitutes that taste good. I am in agreement with SonRisa. She did a really good job of explaining why and how I feel the way I do.


----------



## GimpyPoop (Mar 28, 2006)

Yo,
I'm vegan, 100% so when it comes to diet.  A little blurred with it comes to other things (since MAC and most high end brands have some carmine and other various animal byproducts in them). :X  
I do it for ethical reasons.  And I've never liked the taste and consistency of meat.  Even when I was as young as five, I used to stuff all the meat on my plate into my mouth and run to the bathroom and spit it all up to avoid actually swallowing it!  True story!
Tragically enough, I accidentally stepped on and killed my gerbil when I was 12 . . .  Yes, it was VERY traumatic.  I heard the bones crack and it basically died very gorily in my hands.  So yeah, basically I was lacto-ovo from that point onward!  Then I became vegan when I was 19 after my dad was diagnosed with cancer and I kind of became highly neurotic about everything.  But I also figured since I was vegetarian for mostly "ethical" reasons now, it was hypocritical of me to continue to consume eggs and dairy when those industries weren't exactly humane themselves.
It's a wonderful thing for me - health wise.  My sister and brother both outweigh me by 100 pounds and their blood pressure, cholesterol, LDLs, Triglycerides are off the charts!  Meanwhile mine is textbook perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course I also exercise regularly and they don't but yeah, woot!
LN


----------



## manslayerliz (Apr 4, 2006)

Like a lot of these other ladies, I'm an ovo-lacto vegetarian, meaning I eat eggs and dairy, but not meat, fowl, or fish.  As for my reasons, when I see a plate of meat, I see an animal, not food.  I have two bunnies, and they are two of the best friends I have ever had.  I've been a vegetarian for more than 10 years now, and I have to tell you, I LOVE it.  When I first went vegetarian, I couldn't believe how much lighter I felt, and how much more energy I had.  Also, no matter what I eat, I never seem to gain weight.  I never exercise and yet I have a very slender figure, which I definitely attribute to my diet.  Plus, the fake meat products they have out right now taste so good (try the fake chicken nuggets in the freezer section of your grocery store!), I never feel like I'm "missing out."  If anyone is considering going veg and would like some advice, feel free to PM me.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 4, 2006)

lacto-ovo vegetarian for something like 7 years now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay veggies!


----------



## lynette (Apr 4, 2006)

*vegetarian*

Hi,

I was a hard core non vegetarian person but due to suspected uric acid content had to change to veggies but to tell you frankly, i dont regret it one bit.. I think having veggies is great and the greens , fruits and nuts and pulses do wonders to my skin. Having a bowl of salad along with juice is great for my stomach and I feel quite energetic too.
I love boiled vegetables with soup and toast and they are filling without adding calories to me.


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm a vegatarian for one a an half year. i dont eat fish, meat or something. only cheese, eggs in meals but not alone and sometimes i eat/drink milk


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_im probably the furthest thing from a vegetarian lol BuT i am curious - why is it that those who are vegitarians - are so? is it for health reason? religious beliefs?_

 
i think it's not fair to kill animals because somebody wants to eat it.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

I have had periods where I've been vegetarian for health & ethical reasons. I'm probably a pescatorian at heart (veg & seafood), and I do plan to not eat meat again, but not till I move out of my parents' place. My mum only let me go meat-free when eating meat became bad for my health.

I love vegetables, and tofu and Asiatic cuisines generally. I do confess I'd have a bit of trouble giving up things like bacon...though when I was vegetarian of course I didn't eat it.


----------



## Vicky88 (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pucci* 
_I've always thought if I was to have a child I'd want to raise it as a vegetarian, like I am. My husband isn't veggo and thinks that it's unfair to put my beliefs onto my child at the risk of it's health. I think it is possible to do so, without risk. Did your parents find it hard to fulfil you nutritionally with a vegan diet?_

 
What risk to it's health? Children don't actually need meat, no one does. 

Protein can be obtained from foods such as beans, chick peas an dairy and there is plenty of iron in leafy green vegetables. There are plenty of alternatives, including Quorn and other meat substitutes.

My brother has been raise a vegetarian since birth (he's only 2 now) and there's no problems with his health, in fact, he's extremely healthy. My mum will give him the choice to eat meat when he is old enough, she's not forcing anything upon him but at the same time, he won't miss it now because he knows no difference.

I fully support your decision to raise your baby a vegetarian, if you do have one!

Even though I eat meat, I will raise my children as veggies until they're old enough to choose!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 9, 2006)

esh i could never imagine being a vegetarian meat is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol
id be so bored without it

however something i dont understand my friend is a veggie and doesnt eat any meat but does eat seafood that issue has totally confused me seems a little contradicting


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

Although it is sometimes a misconception that vegetarians are healthier/leaner/skinnier. I'm not rooting for either side here... I have friends who are vegan and those that are not.... but a lot of vegetarians resort to carbs... lots of rice and bread and pasta... which is not the healthiest of diets and certainly not lean. 

Which is why I think it's important to find a good balance that really will fill you up... I was a vegatarian for a period of my life and I found that very difficult because I felt like I could eat tons of veggies and not get full (plus it gets expensive)... so I had to resort to carbs and I ended up being not as healthy as I thought I was. Granted there are a lots of good fats that will fill you up... but I don't think I thought that far whenever I was in middle school... I was just being rebelious.


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Apr 10, 2006)

no animals in here (points in tummy) i have only been one for 6 months, but before that i only ate chicken... that dosnt really mean anything.thats besides the point, i love not eating me it makes me feel so much better about myself, and i have really gotten into cooking


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_esh i could never imagine being a vegetarian meat is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol
id be so bored without it

however something i dont understand my friend is a veggie and doesnt eat any meat but does eat seafood that issue has totally confused me seems a little contradicting   _

 
this has always bugged me, its not vegeterian, its pescetarian, fish certianlly are animals


----------



## anuy (Apr 10, 2006)

my best friend is a vegetarian but still wears leather all the time. *confused*


----------



## luminious (Apr 10, 2006)

i stopped eatting meat for lent once and it was hard. we eat meat in my house every single day and my boyfriend is a meat freak. i dont even know anyone who is vegetarian.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_my best friend is a vegetarian but still wears leather all the time. *confused*_

 
ahh yeh my 'vegetarian' friend does and has leather sofas well 3 to be precise hah it seems a bit silly


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 10, 2006)

i gave up meat for lent a few years back and i got really sick from the iron defiency. i know there are other means of getting your protein/nutrients, but after that i got so scared that i make sure to make meat a part of my diet.
now i try and eat lots of veggies, be healthy, and acquire protein from other sources, but in reality, now i only eat meat (including fish, chicken, etc.) like once or twice a week, and i never orden it in restaurants (i work in one, and when profit is the goal of any business, i can only imagine the ways they try and get their products at the most minimal cost). i do support animal rights, but now it's just not in my reach to grow and kill my own food.


----------



## adamchristopher (Apr 10, 2006)

I have tried many times to become vegetarian. There's no way I could ever be vegan becuase cheese is my life. I lack the self control that is required to be around people who eat meat and not partake in it. I will however, not eat any meat that is not beef or chicken, and a while ago I wouldnt buy anything that wasnt cruelty free (to the point I had natural toothpaste) but stopped, and I am planning to start up again.

I also think it is very hypocritical to be vegan/vegetarian and buy or wear products made from animals or that were tested on them.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovedisneyland* 
_this has always bugged me, its not vegeterian, its pescetarian, fish certianlly are animals_

 
Lord me too.  When ever i tell someone I'm a vegetarian, they always ask me if I eat chicken and/or fish.  No, dammit!  Last time I checked vegetarians didn't eat animals and last time I checked chickens and fish were animals.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Lord me too.  When ever i tell someone I'm a vegetarian, they always ask me if I eat chicken and/or fish.  No, dammit!  Last time I checked vegetarians didn't eat animals and last time I checked chickens and fish were animals._

 
Haha - I totally know what you mean. I was a veg head most of my younger years (I eat a small amount of meat now) and when I would tell people that I was, I would get the same response. I guess it's because there are so many varieties of veggies out there that people never really know what people do/do not eat. I think the general population are not versed in the veg vocab either - lacto-ovo pescetarian bobiolotarian chickenarian what????


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

what's bobiolotarian?


----------



## Katie-Laine (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm a vegetarian also!  I love it - I'm trying to make the switch to vegan but it is very difficult (for me).


----------



## Wattage (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_what's bobiolotarian?_

 
My point exactly!

Haha - that's me being cheeky and making up words... just kinda emphasizing how vegetarians are often grouped as one, when in fact there are many different degrees and types of vegetarianism.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_My point exactly!

Haha - that's me being cheeky and making up words... just kinda emphasizing how vegetarians are often grouped as one, when in fact there are many different degrees and types of vegetarianism. 




_

 
lol i thought you were making it up


----------



## angel_grll (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm a vegetarian and am working on becoming a vegan. I've done a good job cutting out the milk and the cheese (coming from a recovering cheese addict..I majorly deserve a pat on the back for this one! lol!) and the dairy..I'm just having trouble with the eggs.  I agree with Risa's explanation. Also, I have PCOS (polcystic ovarian syndrome). My bloodwork was coming back really horrible (high normal levels were supposed to be 6-10 and mine was 169..so yeah..that bad!)! so I was like hmm..I'll cut meat out of my diet. The next blood work was within normal range. So I knew right then that I needed to cut out meat for good.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyens* 

 
_im not LOL_

 
R U D E  A S  F U C K .

(just fyi: this  is probably going to be a long reply, filled with rage.)

i'm vegan. i've been veggie forrr...shit, five years? and vegan for going on two (november will be two years)

i'm vegan for ethical reasons, eating animals is selfish and the torture they are put through to get to your plate is pathetic. beaks are scalpeled off, animals are NEVER given pain medication, are dragged, prodded with electric poles, drained of their blood while conscious, kicked, pushed, not fed, cramped, and that's only the beginning of it.

two of the main reasons i hear people say veganism is dumb or stupid or whatever they want to say are:
1. "i didn't get to the top of the food chain not to eat"
&
2."it's not healthy"

UM, HELLO BULLSHIT.

1. considering we are at the top of the food chain, and we have the "power" and "knowledge" (if you will) to NOT eat animals, then why do we have to? even so, are you TRULY okay with eating tortured animals? if you think it's wrong, you can still want to eat meat&dairy, that's completely fine. but what people tend to lose sight of is that veganism/vegetarianism is basically a strike(if they are for ethical reasons, anyway). putting your money where your mouth is.

2. being vegan is MUCH more healthy than eating meat&dairy IF YOU DO IT CORRECTLY. "ZOMGZ WHERE DO YOU GET PROTEINZZZ?!" meet my friends, beans&rice, green leafy vegetables, lagumes, almost ALL food contains some sort of protein besides alcohol. "d00d but what about vitamin d&calcium?!" leafy green vegetables contain MORE vitamin d than milk ever will. 





i'm going to stop while i'm ahead and just start completely bashing everyone.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm not okay with eating tortured animals.


But when I KNOW for a FACT  the animals aren't tortured?

Fire up the grill.


----------



## nebbish (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm going vegetarian & possibly vegan. It's a slow process for me because I absolutely adore meat.

I'm doing it one for health reasons, it's just healthier to abstain from animal products. And also because I'm completely grossed out by what factory farms to do the animals we eat. If I could afford real true organic free-range, I would definitely do it.

I definitely don't judge, tho. I fully realize that me not eating meat isn't actually going to make a difference. If you think it is, yer kind of being delusional. It would take ALL OF the world becoming vegetarian or refusing to buy maltreated animals. I also realize that me not eating meat isn't going to stop the maltreatment.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 27, 2010)

^If everyone thought they alone could make a difference, more people would do it I think.Not just with food either. Small changes add up to big ones.


----------



## nebbish (Jun 27, 2010)

I mean, a lot of people are vegetarian/vegan for political reasons & look how many changes have been made. None.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, so maybe no big changes regarding food. However, think of other examples. May be extreme, but slavery doesn't exist in well developed countries, equal rights, women can work and vote etc.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 29, 2010)

I use to be a vegetarian for the same reasons regarding the treatment of animals, but I realized by not participating I'm not voting for change in the way animals are treated. I spend more now to make sure that the animals I eat have had a good, fair life and were slaughtered in the most humane way possible. I also support eating all of the animal, if something gives it's life for you I think it's wasteful to not want to eat it all- including offal. Now my money goes to support local farmers who have no problem allowing me to come out and look at the way their animals live and are treated. Also, local farmers meat options are cheaper than the organic free-range stuff you can buy at the grocery store and that label at the grocery store can be misleading. Nothing like going out to see their facilities in person. I am voting with my spending money for more meat produced this way. I have no problem with eating meat, just the treatment until the point of death. We are intellectually on top of the food chain... we all strive and survive here based on other living organisms, I have no doubt in my mind that a carnivore able to outsmart me would eat me given the opportunity. Recently, there are birds that for centuries have been fish eaters but with decline of available food they have had to adapt and have taken to eating small birds of other species. Their numbers are now striving because of an adaptation to survive.


----------



## Saraid (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I spend more now to make sure that the animals I eat have had a good, fair life and were slaughtered in the most humane way possible._

 
I don't think they kiss them too much to kill them.  There is no such thing as humane slaughter, ever.  It's just a myth created by the industry to make you feel better about yourself.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2010)

The hell it is.  Animals are meant to be eaten.  Choosing not to eat animal flesh does not put anyone at a morally higher ground than I am, any more than my choosing not to eat HFCS makes me a better person.  It's just a different nutritional viewpoint.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Saraid* 

 
_I don't think they kiss them too much to kill them.  There is no such thing as humane slaughter, ever.  It's just a myth created by the industry to make you feel better about yourself._

 

You're right they don't kiss them _too_ much. But, I have been to a few live slaughters and seen the way the farmers who raised the animal has respect and love for what the animal is providing. I don't believe that if we weren't eating animals for meat they would have a higher quality of life in the wild than what a compassionate farmer can offer.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2010)

Where I grew up, cattle weren't mistreated, are grassfed, and more often than not home slaughtered.  Nothing mean about their way of life.


----------



## Saraid (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Where I grew up, cattle weren't mistreated, are grassfed, and more often than not home slaughtered.  Nothing mean about their way of life._

 
The point is they are killed.  Humans think that they have control over other creatures and when they get to be born (breeders) and when they get to die (farmers, meat consumers).  It's not about how the animal was treated when alive, it's about not slaughtering animals in the first place.  There is no kind slaughter.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been a lacto-ovarian vegetarian since 2002 because I just felt like it. I'm a Buddhist now so it also goes with the teachings. It's easy being a vegetarian growing up with an Asian diet since most Asians are used to eating tofu and vegetables anyway even though they eat meat as well.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Saraid* 

 
_The point is they are killed.  Humans think that they have control over other creatures and when they get to be born (breeders) and when they get to die (farmers, meat consumers).  It's not about how the animal was treated when alive, it's about not slaughtering animals in the first place.  There is no kind slaughter._

 
This is not true.  Animals can (and should) be killed humanely as possible, with as little brutality as possible. 

There's an order of life that you're ignoring...our bodies evolved and our brains evolved the way they did because of the animal protein we ate.  

You don't want to eat it? Cool.

But don't pretend you're more morally upright than I am because I like my steak medium rare and my eggs over easy. This is not a moral argument, this is not a matter off righteousness or anything like that, it's a matter of choice.


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 9, 2010)

I want to go vegetarian, but I'm on such a restrictive diet already (I'm intolerant to gluten and dairy) that it would be difficult.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't touch meat since 2008, when I was 18 years old. I wanted to start earlier, but my doctor didn't let me because I have some serious anemia issues... But I had to stop.. I love animals, everytime I eat meat I just think of sweet piggys and bunnys I couldn't do it anymore. I was never hard for me, I don't even crave it. I only eat eggs from my mom's chickens because I know they are well treated and I only drink vegetable milk. I eat cheese once a month sometimes when I crave it more, but I haven't been craving it these past few months... When I have horrible cravings or when I'm feeling too weak I eat salmon.. it's a pain in the booty for me but I have to eat fish sometimes which I never liked :s

Oh and I don't point my finger at anybody who eats meat. It's a choice. I don't like it when they critique me because I do it either. However, I really despise people, who hurt them and torture them for no reason. Animals can be killed in a non-torture way and if they lived a happy life.. I can't ask for more.


----------



## Chupla (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh i try every now and then to be one =x


----------



## Hersheykisseslv (Nov 25, 2010)

Vegetarian does not mean you don't wear anything from animals those are vegans which goes beyond not eating meat because you don't like it or something. Vegans do not eat animals or things from them such as dairy and eggs; they also do not wear clothing items from animals such as leather,suede, wool and ect... they also do not use makeup brushes that use natural hairs, There are some non-lacto-ovo vegetarians who chose not to eat animals or dairy/eggs, yet they still wear leather and use makeup brushes with natural hairs. Vegetarian has to do with what you eat not what you wear. I just wanted to clear that up for other people who are "confused".

  	Btw I am a lacto-ovo-pescetarian (I eat fish but not shellfish, for religious reasons.)

  	Quote: 	 		 			I am involved in a freedom ride protesting the loss of the minority rights belonging to the few remaining earthbound stars. All we demanded was our right to twinkle. -Marylin Monroe


----------



## Hersheykisseslv (Nov 25, 2010)

I wanted to know if someone could start another post on recipes and stuff.


  	Quote: 	 		 			I am involved in a freedom ride protesting the loss of the minority rights belonging to the few remaining earthbound stars. All we demanded was our right to twinkle. -Marylin Monroe


----------



## Kathniss08 (May 5, 2014)

I am not a vegetarian. But I would like to be a vegetarian. How can I start this diet? I want to have a healthier lifestyle now. Please, give me some tips so I can start this kind of diet.  If you are just only eating vegetables and dairy products, do you feel hungry all the time? Does it satisfy your hunger? Thanks.


----------



## starraffy (May 22, 2014)

Kathniss08 said:


> I am not a vegetarian. But I would like to be a vegetarian. How can I start this diet? I want to have a healthier lifestyle now. Please, give me some tips so I can start this kind of diet.  If you are just only eating vegetables and dairy products, do you feel hungry all the time? Does it satisfy your hunger? Thanks


  If you don't really like eating vegetables it would be hard to start. But i push my self to eat veggies for diet,  i wanna slim down , so i refrain from junk and soda. I bought this juicer and started to juice the fruits and esp veggies i cannot eat regularly. with that .. i conquered my hate in vegetables cause a lot really taste good when juiced like kale, broccoli and cabbage, you wouldn't expect it !
  ... just have a try, it won't hurt to try


----------

